# Kodak Duaflex IV



## jlykins

My buddy brought me in a Kodak Duaflex IV that he found at a thrift store. It's not a rare camera or anything (I don't think) but I think it's neat.  
1






2





3





4





5


----------



## alexkerhead

Cool! 

Duoflexes may be common, but they are certainly worth having, and are just plain nice to put on a shelf.


----------



## stsinner

Helen could probably tell you all about it if she was still posting..  Cool camera.


----------



## Mitica100

I know I'm not Helen but I'll give it a try... 

The Duaflex was made between 1947 and 1960, had four models, I through IV. It takes 6x6 (or 2.25x2.25 inch) pictures on 620 film. Now I know that 120 can be re-spooled onto a 620 spool, so, if you find a 620 spool, you're in luck. Your Duaflex might even have one or two inside. If not, eBay has them for not very much. Let me know if you want to try this re-spooling technique, it's very simple.

I have heard that you can also put a 120 film in a Duaflex, it will barely fit but it will work. Since I gave all four models away a few good years to a charity, I can't seem to recall how tight the film spool space is. But...  I would still try the re-spooling techinque, if interested.

Oh, BTW, if you like Diana type of shots, the Duaflex will deliver.

Let me know if you have questions about cleaning it.


----------



## jlykins

Mitica100 said:


> I know I'm not Helen but I'll give it a try...
> 
> The Duaflex was made between 1947 and 1960, had four models, I through IV. It takes 6x6 (or 2.25x2.25 inch) pictures on 620 film. Now I know that 120 can be re-spooled onto a 620 spool, so, if you find a 620 spool, you're in luck. Your Duaflex might even have one or two inside. If not, eBay has them for not very much. Let me know if you want to try this re-spooling technique, it's very simple.
> 
> I have heard that you can also put a 120 film in a Duaflex, it will barely fit but it will work. Since I gave all four models away a few good years to a charity, I can't seem to recall how tight the film spool space is. But... I would still try the re-spooling techinque, if interested.
> 
> Oh, BTW, if you like Diana type of shots, the Duaflex will deliver.
> 
> Let me know if you have questions about cleaning it.


 

Yes! Any info you have would be awesome. I don't really know anything about 620 film, but I am willing to learn. I'd love to go pick up some 120 and give it a try. It was originaly just going to be for the shelf but hey why not try it out. I have to go pick up some prints from my lab today, so I will have to grab a roll or two of 120...


----------



## Mitica100

OK, here are some links on re-spooling:

CLICK1

CLICK2

CLICK3

There is a link out there which explains how to trim a 120 spool, making it a 620 size but the above method(s) seem a lot simpler.

One thing though, if you choose to do the above method(s), when, and if, you give the film to a lab to be developed, always ask for the 620 spool(s) back.

Good luck!


----------



## jlykins

Thank you. I will have to try that out.


----------



## ksmattfish

Kodak Duoflex value has recently gone up because of the popularity of TTV (through the viewfinder).  I think the #IV is particularly coveted.    Search Flickr for "TTV".


----------

